# New Furry Discord Server!



## RazorTheFox (Jun 22, 2018)

Our discord doesnt have yiff, and we dont allow it here but there's a few rules to follow.
No Bullying
No Drama
No Yiff Allowed
No Underages 
No Spamming Or Posting Server Links
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jun 22, 2018)

Announcement says that it's now defunct


----------



## RazorTheFox (Jun 22, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Announcement says that it's now defunct


Not really, but i decided to make it stay up for a while, not gonna abandon it soon


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 22, 2018)

Damn age


----------



## RazorTheFox (Jun 23, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Damn age


Lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jun 23, 2018)

No yiff but no underaged furries? I remember your other other...


----------



## RazorTheFox (Jun 23, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> No yiff but no underaged furries? I remember your other other...


I dont own the server anymore cuz something wierd happend to my account mistakenly


----------

